# Tangential Tool holder



## Omnimill (Dec 27, 2013)

There have been a few posts about these, this is my collection. Three home made and one commercial.
The bought one is the black one with a round bit. I need to make a right hand version at some point!







This is the most used one.
















Sharpening jig.






Height setting gauge.


----------



## Till (Dec 28, 2013)

The home made holders do look far better than the commercial one does!Thm:


----------



## oxotnik (Dec 28, 2013)

awesome Thm:


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 28, 2013)

I found that if I rotate the bit 90 degrees clockwise, my tangential tool works as a vertical shear bit.
It is only good for taking off poofteenths of a mm and I am not sure the angle is optimum.

Just thought I would share.

Jim


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 29, 2013)

Not tried that. There is a shear tool half way down this page.

http://www.conradhoffman.com/advancedsharp.htm


----------



## goldstar31 (Dec 29, 2013)

Omnimill said:


> Not tried that. There is a shear tool half way down this page.
> 
> http://www.conradhoffman.com/advancedsharp.htm



This is great stuff! It puts the very old fashioned Goniostat( Goniometer) designs of the Holzapffel Ornamental Turning Lathes into a more modern -and probably more acceptable format. 

 The fault( my opinion only) is that the newer design maintains ONE honed angle whereas the old design allows for alterations. 

 Just for the record, I bought a pack of these Chinese(?) diamond pastes in syringes to fine hone some of my lathe tools using a bit of plate glass on a sand tray. I used a bit of olive oil as a sort of thinner.

 My half and half trick which somewhere between the Goniostat and the tool and cutter grinder is a undrilled chuck plate on the lathe- with the abrasive on the outer edge of the chuck plate. 

 Whatever your choice, you do get some beautiful turning.

 Thank you for raising the information

 Norman


----------



## wagnmkr (Dec 29, 2013)

Those look to be excellent holders. I too agree that yours look better than the commercial one. 

Are drawings available anywhere for these?

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, no drawings Tom, I just machined mine as I went along. You just need to make it a suitable size for your lathe though and ensure the bit is tipped 12 degrees forward and 12 to the left.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello Omnimil

12 degree entry or whatever angle is to much.Carbide inserts use 7 degree and 8 to 9 degree is just managable for tangential holders.


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 29, 2013)

12 degrees works fine, do a google and you'll find dozens of folks are using holders like these and making some good stuff with them. Not sure why you mention carbide inserts, these use pieces of HSS.


http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/ToolHolders.html#Tangent

http://mikesworkshop.weebly.com/tangential-tool-holder.html

http://www.metalworkingfun.com/showthread.php?tid=1923

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f13/my-take-tangential-tool-holder-14133/

http://madmodder.net/index.php/topic,8910.msg97331.html#msg97331

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f13/my-tangential-toolholder-17462/

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f43/tangential-diamond-tool-holders-14673/

Construction of this type of tool holder is also nicely documented on pages 12-14 of issue number 156 of Model Engineers Workshop if you can get hold of it.


----------



## Walltoddj (Dec 29, 2013)

Omnimill said:


> 12 degrees works fine, do a google and you'll find dozens of folks are using holders like these and making some good stuff with them. Not sure why you mention carbide inserts, these use pieces of HSS.
> 
> 
> http://www.gadgetbuilder.com/ToolHolders.html#Tangent
> ...



Thanks for the links they were very helpful lots of information!!


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello Omnimill

12 degree entry angles works fine as You mention, but so do 8 and tool will keep sharpness longer.
What is the correct anglo-saxon word for this 12 or 8 degree angle?


----------



## Omnimill (Dec 30, 2013)

Walltoddj said:


> Thanks for the links they were very helpful lots of information!!



Glad to be of help. I didn't document the construction of mine but some of the folks in the links did which is very useful if you've not made one before.
They are very easy to make if you have a tilt and swivel vice on the mill. Simply rough out the tool with the vice in its normal position then swing the vice round 12 degrees and tip it up 12 degrees to cut the slot and drill the clamp hole.

Couple more links.

http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/threads/59374-Tangential-toolholders-evovling-in-my-shop

http://www.projectsinmetal.com/forum/general-discussion/my-favorite-lathe-tool/

http://chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=89950

http://www.homeshopmachinist.net/passblast/hsm/hsmdec08.html

This is the new (to me) commercial holder for mini lathes.

http://bay-com.com/machining__/site...DVDWeldingDVDmachinistbooks-35-1html-238.html

A picture of the sharpening jig in use. you can use a grinder instead, I just like the belt sander. The small black jig is the one that comes with the commercial tool.






[/URL]


----------



## mechman48 (Dec 30, 2013)

I agree with all the comments from other members; a very useful & simple tool. I use mine for about 95% of my cutting, on all types of material (mainly steel / brass / aluminium). I originally bought mine from Eccentric Engineering (usual disclaimer) & although expensive initially ,well worth the money. I have now put a left handed version on my toduit list, for back facing (will attempt to make this one    )

 Cheers
 George


----------

